# Mill Meadow



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

I hit the lake around 9:30 am, my brother was a half hour behind me with his daughters in tow. We poked some holes and ended up starting our fishing around 30' of water. We caught plenty of perch (50+) and one 15" brown trout. Below my flasher I had a had a green ratso tipped with perch eye, meal worm, or a small piece of perch meat. I tried one of each bait seeing if it would change the bite. They hit all baits equally well and hit the jig less with just the jig alone. The trick was bounce it off the bottom and reel it up once or twice, would result in a bite more times than not. The ice was 20" thick where we fished with a skiff of snow on top. The shore by the launch ramp was thin and melted. A small patch of open water near where the stream came into the lake on the east side with two people were fishing there. My little niece was goofing off and went thigh deep in her fishing hole, that wrapped up the afternoon for us. I spoke to two other groups fishing that day and all were catching fish.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like fun, We were there friday and caught mostly browns in the 12-14 inch range and a few rainbows. The kids had a blast, can't wait for open water there then the fun begins....


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

I was glad to see your report on Mill Meadow. I am thinking of heading down there on Wednesday with one of my friends. Was there any problem getting off the ice in the afternoon due to soft edges? Your photo looks like the perch are about the same 7 to 9 inch fish I caught a few weeks ago on our last trip. Did you get any bigger perch?
Thanks in advance for any additional information.

Mike


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

You can't see it well in the pic, but there is one 14- 15" brown trout towards the top and slightly to the right of center. There was some good perch in the pile, some small. No problems getting on the ice. directly down the boat ramp it was melted out a foot or two. The rocky shore next to the ramp was solid and good to go. We found a burn barrel sitting there so we drug it out by our holes and started a small fire. If you see a barrel on the ice next to five holes then you know where we were at. I also snapped a picture on the way out. I didn't stop or roll down the window so the mud on the window of my Taco messed up the shot. You can see the open water on the East side.


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the come back. I think we'll give it a try in the morning. I'll post a report when we get home.
Mike


----------



## Watson33 (Mar 9, 2011)

Christopher30 said:


> Looks like fun, We were there friday and caught mostly browns in the 12-14 inch range and a few rainbows. The kids had a blast, can't wait for open water there then the fun begins....


I love nature and these scenes are just apealing me .
Where is this place i want to know more about it.


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

Mill Meadow reservior is located in Wayne County north of the towns of Loa and Fremont. If you are looking on a Utah map, it is located about 10 miles east of Fish Lake. You access the lake from State Road 72 which goes from Fremont north to I-70 at Fremont Junction.

Mike


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

My twin and I want to go down there for our spring break. How's the camping scene around there? Is it all snow drifts or what? We were thinking of hitting Mill Meadow, forsyth, fish lake around March 14 - 19. Sounds like an awesome place.


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

There is actually very little snow on the ground in the area of Mill Meadow. The area right above the boat ramp is a camping area and there is a vault toilet. I'm not sure whether or not the actual camping area is open, but I think you could find a suitable location to put up a tent. There is still quite a bit of snow on the ground at Forsyth and of course at Fish Lake. The current warm temperatures may make it tough to get on or off the ice at Mill Meadow, so I suggest you take a board or something else to span the soft edges when the water level comes up
The edges at Forsyth appear to be in good shape since that lake is very nearly full and it can't come up much more.
Mike


----------

